# What's up with O'Neal.......?



## Vinsane#15 (Jun 3, 2007)

Are the talks quietly going on or is it completely dead?

I'd still offer you guys RJ/Krstic/Collins for JO but now it's up to management to get the job done.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

He said a few of the articles on him were false and that he wants to stay with Indiana. He met with management and still thinks this team has a chance to win, so he should be here unless the team begins to sink. That said, he could still be dealt near the deadline or opt out next off season, but he'll probably stay in Indy for the majority of this season.


----------



## Vinsane#15 (Jun 3, 2007)

What are the chances he gets traded? And if he is dealt, are the Nets going to be a top choice come February?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Vinsane#15 said:


> What are the chances he gets traded?


That all depends on him. If he wants out, he'll be out, but if he wants to stay, he'll stay.



> And if he is dealt, are the Nets going to be a top choice come February?


I assume so since they have a decent package of players to offer.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

I dont know.. we dont really want RJ


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Auggie said:


> I dont know.. we dont really want RJ


True, we really don't need another Small Forward. Maybe if Jefferson gains some muscle he can play PF like Shawn Marion.


----------



## Vinsane#15 (Jun 3, 2007)

Who is the team with the best shot come February though. KB could end up getting traded so JO may choose NJ over the Lakers if that happens.

An RJ/Krstic/M.Williams will never happen though.


----------



## Vinsane#15 (Jun 3, 2007)

To be honest as well, even though he won't admit it, he knows based on the interview that he was in two weeks ago the Pacers are rebuilding and that he DOES want out. 

I really hope he gets traded to us.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Vinsane#15 said:


> To be honest as well, even though he won't admit it, he knows based on the interview that he was in two weeks ago the Pacers are rebuilding and that he DOES want out.


Larry Bird said he doesn't believe in rebuilding, though, and that he never will.


----------



## Vinsane#15 (Jun 3, 2007)

Larry Bird is just saying that so O'Neal does not demand a trade. If Bird weren't rebuilding, he could've signed an all-star along side JON, but that's not the case.


Like I said, i'd love to add JO to our team and still think it's highly possible he comes here.

It was also O'Neal who initiated the trade talks on draft night.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Vinsane#15 said:


> Larry Bird is just saying that so O'Neal does not demand a trade. If Bird weren't rebuilding, he could've signed an all-star along side JON, but that's not the case.


Teams can't just randomly sign all-stars. The Pacers are near the luxury tax and over the cap, so the most they could've spent this offseason would've been the MLE, which would've put them over the luxury tax.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Larry Bird said he doesn't believe in rebuilding, though, and that he never will.


Larry Bird is a terrible GM. This team would have tanked years ago anyway had Larry not lied to Jermaine in telling him that Isiah would still be the coach in order to re-sign him.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

djtoneblaze said:


> Larry Bird is a terrible GM.


Yep.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

RJ is what you guys need. A veteran star. Granger can play PF in time. And Kristic can play center and Collins is 5 million going away. Get rid of Jermaine Oneal he'll probably quit on you if you dont.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> RJ is what you guys need.


No



> A veteran star.


No

Im so sick of this off season.. signing Travis Diener has been our biggest move so far??


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Net fans need to stop trying to sell us their so called "stars", and start realizing that if JO is indeed traded it most definetly won't be to NJ, and unless it's a package we can't resist, it won't be to an eastern conference team as well...


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh well RJ and Kristic are not so called stars but JO is basiclly worth them. Hes always injured and is the least dominant big man I've ever seen. Jason Collins shut him down in our playoff meeting so stop overrating JO.


----------



## Vinsane#15 (Jun 3, 2007)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Net fans need to stop trying to sell us their so called "stars", and start realizing that if JO *is indeed traded it most definetly won't be to NJ*, and unless it's a package we can't resist, it won't be to an eastern conference team as well...



If anything, him coming here is very realistic. He said he'd love to play for us. You just want to make it seem unrealistic because his name is JON.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Vinsane#15 said:


> If anything, him coming here is very realistic. He said he'd love to play for us. You just want to make it seem unrealistic because his name is JON.


You dont have anything we want.


----------



## Vinsane#15 (Jun 3, 2007)

You realize you're not management, right? Bird could very well end up lowering his price come December or February. And just for the record, O'Neal WILL opt out if he does not get traded, so Bird will have no choice but to trade him.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah right Kristic and Marcus are exactly what Brid wants as long as getting a 3rd team for RJ. Marcus hasnt come along in the deal yet. But by the deadline I imagine he'll settle for Kristic or Marcus, RJ (to another team), and Collins whos an exp. salary. Plus possibly a pick. The Lakers deal would be done but I doubt it will happen. The Lakers are to in love with Bynum and Odom the 2 needed for the trade. Unless of cours the Pacers would rather have Kwame and Farmer. Mitch knows in the west Kobe, JO and trash is 6th seed 1st round exit at best. Bird has to trade to one of these teams or let JO opt out because it doesnt look like he wants to play for someone else. I just think JO is onstantly overrated. Hes often ijured and shoots fadeaways way to much. Its not a KG trade here.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> es often ijured and shoots fadeaways way to much. Its not a KG trade here.





So why do you seem to want him on your team so badly???...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Vinsane#15 said:


> If anything, him coming here is very realistic. He said he'd love to play for us. You just want to make it seem unrealistic because his name is JON.


take a ****ing hint dude....


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> So why do you seem to want him on your team so badly???...


Because of his strengths like D and some low post scoring and also Kidd could help him. But actually we could do without him. Im just saying Birds wildly overrating him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Send him over here .


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

You wish. The Pacers are set to take the 16 mill in cap.


----------



## Vinsane#15 (Jun 3, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Send him over here .



L.A. does not like people with the last name O'Neal, remember.....


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Vinsane#15 said:


> L.A. does not like people with the last name O'Neal, remember.....



L.A. won 3 titles with some guy with the last name O'neal...I don't think they would mind another one.


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

To the Nets: If you'd like to get JO, the first step you should do is hire an ex Boston Celtics as your GM.
Larry won't talk xiet to you if your name is not Danny Ainge or McHale


----------

